# Anyone have any portable Android USB Dac/Amp recomendations?



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a more powerful USB Dac/Amp for my wife, she likes it loud. We are currently using this Dac/Amp:

Fiio Q1











It works well and is a huge improvement over just the phone itself but she wants it to be a bit louder. The Dac/Amp needs to be portable and preferably have it's own battery instead of relying on the phones battery. I'm looking at something in the $200 range but would spend more if nothing is available.


These are the IEMs she is using:


MEE Audio Pinnacle P1











These have a 96db sensitivity and are 50 ohms and the amp puts out >190Mw @ 32ohms and >75Mw @ 150ohms. I thought about a dedicated portable player but she uses a lot of different Android applications for music so we're stuck with the Galaxy S6 Edge until the end of this year.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a fan of ifi Audio products. Check out the iDSD models. Expensive but quality.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Those look really nice, I think she may balk at the thickness (giggidy) but that nano iDSD LE seems like one hell of a deal. If it weren't for the size the Micro series would solve all of the power issues but she puts it in an armband along with the phone. I think the nano might be all around compact enough to make it work though.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Viper4Android will for sure solve all your problems with a sound quality

Sendt fra min GT-I9505 med Tapatalk


----------



## bluecat (Apr 25, 2017)

look really nice


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Chord Hugo

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Also look into iBasso 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm using this one - chose it bc of its ability to play DSD files. 



















Plenty of power for me on the middle gain setting. The low gain setting is nice for IEMs.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

nineball76 said:


> Also look into iBasso
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


If I could afford it the Chord Hugo would be awesome but we're trying to keep this on the lower end for the time being. iBasso makes some dac/amps that look great and are a little more in line with what we want to spend on this. These are only $200 iems but her next set will more than likely be custom. My wife is actually (and luckily) very opposed to spending money on anything too extravagant but she is becoming a little more open to spending more and more on audio so we are taking baby steps for now. She is really supportive of car audio and not opposed to spending money on getting the sound she wants but the world of headphones is still pretty new to her.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

benny z said:


>


That looks perfect for our current needs. It's quite a bit more powerful than what she is using now and it seems like it would drive just about any set of headphones so it's one we could keep for a while. 

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'm not overly familiar with many of these brands or what's available so this is all really helpful.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

el_bob-o said:


> If I could afford it the Chord Hugo would be awesome but we're trying to keep this on the lower end for the time being. iBasso makes some dac/amps that look great and are a little more in line with what we want to spend on this. These are only $200 iems but her next set will more than likely be custom. My wife is actually (and luckily) very opposed to spending money on anything too extravagant but she is becoming a little more open to spending more and more on audio so we are taking baby steps for now. She is really supportive of car audio and not opposed to spending money on getting the sound she wants but the world of headphones is still pretty new to her.


I followed the same route you're on now. Started out looking for a better than average set of IEMS. Ended up with Westone um3x 3 way. Upgraded to silver cables. Then on to ibasso db2 dac, balanced out to ibasso pb2 balanced headphone amp. Next upgrade was to Heir Audio 8.a custom 8 driver iems. Using them balanced out of an Onkyo DP-X1. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

nineball76 said:


> Chord Hugo


That's TOTL quality but certainly not under $200, and it is huge! The Mojo would be a much better fit, but still more than double the budget.

But the iBasso units are excellent quality and some of their offerings would fit the bill.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Mojo is probably the one I meant. And hadn't looked at op budget. Just staying in the better than entry level area. Plus the mojo brings in the dsd ability. As does the previously mentioned idsd from ifi. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

A bit louder - try viper4Android and you will love your phone again. 

Sendt fra min GT-I9505 med Tapatalk


----------

